# Amber Trichomes?



## RobertInAz (Jul 15, 2011)

High All,
My plants are getting close to harvest -- all the trichomes are either clear or cloudy, and I have been reading lots of different information about when to harvest. My intention was to harvest when about 1/3 of the trichomes are amber, but I'd like to hear from some of the experts here. Any of the old pros have an opinion about percentage of amber trichomes?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 15, 2011)

i like ur opinion. can i borrow it?


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 15, 2011)

70 Percent amber trichomes will give you a good medicinal couchlock, which i tend to go towards as my bud lasts longer haha. but clear to cloudy with just like 10 to 15 percent will give you a heady high, you probably heard this before like but peoples preferances differ dont they. Keep up the good work and remember never tell your right hand what your left hands doin, loose lips sink ships, lol peace my friend.


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 15, 2011)

10 To 15 percent amber was the original words in my head, i told you couchlock was my preferance lol.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 15, 2011)

OK, so somewhere between 10 and 70 for heady to couchlock. Anyone else have an informed opinion?
Thanx again, 
Bob in Arizona


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 15, 2011)

IMO make sure you see some amber before you cut.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 15, 2011)

dannyboy, i'm not sure i follow -- but if you can discover an opinion in my post, you're welcome to it.
thanx, bob in arizona


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 15, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> dannyboy, i'm not sure i follow -- but if you can discover an opinion in my post, you're welcome to it.
> thanx, bob in arizona


unless i misunderstoddd...
i believe u were of the opinion that thirty percent amber was nice and so i just agreed. i like 30%
i was also making an attempt at humor. lol.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, Dboy ...a lot of what people say flies right over my head. I've been that way for so long that, to avoid misinterpreting, I think I tend to analyze everything anyone says, and half the time that makes it worse.
All the best, Bob


----------



## Priest (Jul 15, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> Sorry, Dboy ...a lot of what people say flies right over my head. I've been that way for so long that, to avoid misinterpreting, I think I tend to analyze everything anyone says, and half the time that makes it worse.
> All the best, Bob


First off let me say this Congrats for growing in AZ!  You got more balls than I do  even with my AZ card I only feel "safe" growing in Cali. 

Anyways like everyone else said the levels of amber trichs varies based upon the preferences of the grower. I for example like a head high with a little couch lock to help my stomach so I'm thinking about harvesting when its around 20%. What kind of high do you like? Maybe I can recommend a % based on that


----------



## wbd (Jul 16, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> IMO make sure you see some amber before you cut.


 This is a good answer. The amber trichs are a sign of maturity, so if you were to harvest before seeing amber you'd be harvesting too early. And one or 2 amber trichs wouldn't really be a good indicator because the buds are all varying in maturity around the plant. So you want to see a little bit of amber everywhere so you can be sure.

I don't believe in fine-tuning your buzz via trichs, I think it would be impossible to have that much control over the high. However, harvesting too early (no amber) would be as foolish as harvesting too late (mostly amber) and the buzz does differ between these degrees of ripeness so to that effect there is some truth in the matter.

If you want to "dial in" on your buzz, do this via picking a strain that delivers the high you want. Use the amber as a guide as to ripeness.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for your response, Priest. I am looking for a strain that allows me to be physically active and doesn't affect my memory. To that end, I am growing strains that have high CBD and CBN content, rather than THC. The strains I am growing are Shark Attack (Dinafem), Moby Dick (Green House), Critical Jack Herer (Delicious), Jorge's Diamonds #1 (Dutch Passion), Black Jack (Sweet), Chrystal (Nirvana), and Opium (Paradise). They are all various mixtures of Sativa and Indica. Any thoughts you have would be welcome.
Thanks again, Bob


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi WBD,
Your reply came in just after I answered Priest's, but your response about picking a strain is right on. If you would, please review the strains I mentioned in my reply to Priest and let me know if you have any thoughts. I forget which, but some of the strains I chose have CBDs in the 8% range, and I have noticed that when the high comes from CBD, I have no memory loss and/or spaciness the next day, -- or red eyes either, for that matter. I am looking for the strain that allows me to turn my work outs into a Zen experience, allows me to read books without forgetting the previous sentence, and allows me to watch a movie and be able to remember it in detail later. Secondarily, it should help me sleep and help me alleviate my back pain -- but they all pretty much do that. 
All the best, Bob


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2011)

If you want something that allows you to be active, you want a high THC content, not a CBD/CBN content. High CBD/CBN content will have you wanting to quail out and sleep, not be active. If you want an active, happy, up buzz you're gonna need a Sativa or Sativa Dom hybrid, not the medicinal indicas other people here are suggesting...the amount of misinformation is shocking.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 16, 2011)

It seems that I keep getting mixed messages. Here's what I know: If sativas are considered the "up", active highs, and indicas are couchlock, then I want sativas or sativa doms. However, I had a hermie infect my last crop, and I therefore made hash out of it. I noticed that my #74 strainer bag had captured pretty much all the orange-colored pistil hairs. All the smaller trichomes went through the #74 screen and were captured in the #23 screen. I smoked the pistils and found that I like that high, and it was my understanding that the pistils contain a larger amount of CBN and CBD than the rest of the bud. So, for my current crop, I chose strains that have high CBD and CBN. Any comments re: this would be welcome.
Thanx again, Bob


----------



## elduece (Jul 16, 2011)

My experience after growing so much bag seed is that if it's mostly sativa, you should just harvest when just mostly cloudy and indica dominant should have 20%-30% amber trichs before harvesting. If it's a sativa and you wait for 50% amber trich, you'll end up waiting a long time just for knock-out, bed time bud.


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 16, 2011)

Duece, that's a very interesting comment. It makes sense to me that you might treat sativas differently than indicas, and that the cannabinoids that predominate in sativas would be truer to their nature if harvested before they became more indica-like, which would happen if you waited. Your idea sounds like a viewpoint arrived at by experience, rather than by having read it somewhere. Thanks. Here's what I'm going to do: I will harvest half my crop at 15% amber for the sativas and 33% for the indicas, and the other half at 33% for the sativas and 50% for the indicas. And then I'll do a taste test and send you all the results.
Thanks again, Bob


----------



## wbd (Jul 17, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> It seems that I keep getting mixed messages.


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 17, 2011)

I go to about three quarters amber.


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jul 17, 2011)

wbd said:


> This is a good answer. The amber trichs are a sign of maturity, so if you were to harvest before seeing amber you'd be harvesting too early. And one or 2 amber trichs wouldn't really be a good indicator because the buds are all varying in maturity around the plant. So you want to see a little bit of amber everywhere so you can be sure.
> 
> I don't believe in fine-tuning your buzz via trichs, I think it would be impossible to have that much control over the high. However, harvesting too early (no amber) would be as foolish as harvesting too late (mostly amber) and the buzz does differ between these degrees of ripeness so to that effect there is some truth in the matter.
> 
> If you want to "dial in" on your buzz, do this via picking a strain that delivers the high you want. Use the amber as a guide as to ripeness.


 This  Altho the trichomes can affect the buzz slightly you're better off picking strains for specific effects 


RobertInAz said:


> Hi WBD,
> Your reply came in just after I answered Priest's, but your response about picking a strain is right on. If you would, please review the strains I mentioned in my reply to Priest and let me know if you have any thoughts. I forget which, but some of the strains I chose have CBDs in the 8% range, and I have noticed that when the high comes from CBD, I have no memory loss and/or spaciness the next day, -- or red eyes either, for that matter. I am looking for the strain that allows me to turn my work outs into a Zen experience, allows me to read books without forgetting the previous sentence, and allows me to watch a movie and be able to remember it in detail later. Secondarily, it should help me sleep and help me alleviate my back pain -- but they all pretty much do that.
> All the best, Bob


 CBD is actually not psychoactive so the high isnt coming from CBD at all however the memory protection/no spaciness/no red eyes most likely is. You should look into the strain called Harlequin. It tends to grow with a THC:CBD ratio pretty close to 1:1.


RobertInAz said:


> It seems that I keep getting mixed messages. Here's what I know: If sativas are considered the "up", active highs, and indicas are couchlock, then I want sativas or sativa doms. However, I had a hermie infect my last crop, and I therefore made hash out of it. I noticed that my #74 strainer bag had captured pretty much all the orange-colored pistil hairs. All the smaller trichomes went through the #74 screen and were captured in the #23 screen. I smoked the pistils and found that I like that high, and it was my understanding that the pistils contain a larger amount of CBN and CBD than the rest of the bud. So, for my current crop, I chose strains that have high CBD and CBN. Any comments re: this would be welcome.
> Thanx again, Bob


 The pistols actually contain only trace amounts of cannabinoids if at all. Most likely there were trichomes stuck to them otherwise there wouldnt have been a high  The cannabinoids are found in the trichomes and are all mixed together. As for CBN.. THC degrades into CBN over time. CBN is much less psychoactive, and much less medicinal, but very sleepy. Basically you would always want THC instead  

Just remembered another strain for you also. Cannatonic also tends to grow with a 1:1 ratio of thc:cbd, and i believe its a sativa dominant


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Trent,
Thanks for the information. Clearly, there is a lot to learn. Do you know a good source for THC/CBD/CBN info. I looked up harlequin and cannatonic in both Single Seeds and Attitude Seed Bank ...SS has nothing for either, and ASB seems to know what cannatonic is but it is out of stock. What is your opinion about percentage of amber trichomes as a sign of ripeness?
Thanks again, Bob


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jul 17, 2011)

I personally cut when about 5-10% amber as its actually a sign of cannabinoid degradation. If you cut too soon it will have a slightly clearer high but the potency and taste won't have peaked yet; and likewise with it over ripe. But of course some strains you may want to let go a tiny bit longs, some a tiny bit shorter so if you can experiment do so


----------



## Vedder6 (Jul 17, 2011)

LTF

id cut them when its milky and amber. & when most to a lot of the hairs are starting to curl back to the buds


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I think you've changed my mind, Trent and Vedder, along with some other stuff I've read. I think I'll harvest half of both the sativas and the indicas when I see the first sign of amber, and the other half at about 20% amber for the sativas and 33% for the indicas. I'll test the different harvests against each other and I will gain knowledge from my own first hand experience, and then I'll pass what I've learned to you. 
But, also, generally, the philosophy of picking the kind of buzz you want from the strain rather than when you harvest is something I think has merit. 
Thanks again, bob


----------



## Vedder6 (Jul 18, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> Well, I think you've changed my mind, Trent and Vedder, along with some other stuff I've read. I think I'll harvest half of both the sativas and the indicas when I see the first sign of amber, and the other half at about 20% amber for the sativas and 33% for the indicas. I'll test the different harvests against each other and I will gain knowledge from my own first hand experience, and then I'll pass what I've learned to you.
> But, also, generally, the philosophy of picking the kind of buzz you want from the strain rather than when you harvest is something I think has merit.
> Thanks again, bob


awesome post. honestly its pretty much the only way youre going to get your smoke the way you want your smoke is to test and once you get that smoke now you know almost down to the T when your plants are ready.
(and then you can tell me the secrets mate )


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jul 18, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> Well, I think you've changed my mind, Trent and Vedder, along with some other stuff I've read. I think I'll harvest half of both the sativas and the indicas when I see the first sign of amber, and the other half at about 20% amber for the sativas and 33% for the indicas. I'll test the different harvests against each other and I will gain knowledge from my own first hand experience, and then I'll pass what I've learned to you.
> But, also, generally, the philosophy of picking the kind of buzz you want from the strain rather than when you harvest is something I think has merit.
> Thanks again, bob


Make sure you let us know how it turns out on specific strains  Would like to add it into my spreadsheet hehe.


----------



## Priest (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't get too caught up in the exact percentages of amber trichs and our opinions, everyone has different tastes and growing what you want only comes with experience


----------



## wbd (Jul 18, 2011)

RobertInAz said:


> Well, I think you've changed my mind, Trent and Vedder, along with some other stuff I've read. I think I'll harvest half of both the sativas and the indicas when I see the first sign of amber, and the other half at about 20% amber for the sativas and 33% for the indicas. I'll test the different harvests against each other and I will gain knowledge from my own first hand experience, and then I'll pass what I've learned to you.
> But, also, generally, the philosophy of picking the kind of buzz you want from the strain rather than when you harvest is something I think has merit.
> Thanks again, bob


Hell yes, you got it!

With these results, and growing the same strains under the same conditions, then it becomes kosher to really judge harvest on ambers -- ie, "I prefer the 20% amber over 5% amber so next time I'll shoot for 20% amber, maybe even go 30-40% for fun."

Now there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks again, guys, for the great discussion. I will make a scientific study of the various strains and the differences between their harvest times and the resultant effects. In fact, if you PM me your addresses you may get a surprise in the mail and be able to make your our conclusions.
All the best, Bob


----------



## alotaball (Jul 18, 2011)

Every strain seems to have a different high and effect at different stages of ripeness ... Some of my pure indica's I prefer with very little amber.. and almost all cloudy... I get the indica high with some head high also.. in Contrast my nearly pure sativa's I prefer at 50 percent amber.. that way they are not just a overpowering head high.. 

IMO if you plan on running the same strains more then once.. Take a sample at all cloudy.. another at 10-20 percent amber and harvest at 50 percent amber.. Then see which you prefer.. and when you do your next run.. you will know exactly how that particular strains high is .. and you can harvest at exactly the ratio that you prefer.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jul 18, 2011)

i live in Az, i just might take u up on that Robert


----------



## Priest (Jul 18, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> i live in Az, i just might take u up on that Robert


Same


----------



## RobertInAz (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, nothing like having an agent of the US government deliver a package to you, I always say. I'll let you know when it's ready.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 22, 2011)

Great thread! Have a Jack Herer, and G13 about ready and I learned a lot! Thanks! But a quick ?, have any of y'all ever dried. The whole plant? No trimming untill dry? I've heardit help with the way the chemicals and gases break down and out of the bud, might help with CBD or ThC??


----------



## alotaball (Jul 22, 2011)

I have trimmed dry .. and imo .. its a pain in the ass.. when the buds are fresh they are easy to manipulate .. and the sugar leaves are sticking straight out.. if you hang the whole plant.. the leaves are gonna wrap around the bud.. not including the amount of hairs and trichomes your gonna lose from the crispy outside of the bud while you try to snip off the leaves that are laying over them . Just my opinion


----------



## Skinnyk710 (Sep 5, 2018)

I prefer a medicinal high amber just means the thc is degrading and is now turned mostly into CBD the couch lock sleepy high. Not that being said u can't buy a up strain and just get a only couch lock high. The strain also plays a roll in effect. I grow indicas with 70%-85% amber is my Preference. Everyone is different, sativas tend to give me panic attacks so I stay away as best I can. Others enjoy the head and active high


----------

